# Allen compound expert



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Allen had an ad with two bows listed. One with composite limbs and one with solid glass limbs. You have one of the solid glass limbs. I would take most of the poundage off of these limbs. I had one that I fould broken that I stored.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

It was built in the 8 month of 1974 as the serial number says. 7408. Dan


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

:thumbs_upfor them old allens


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks TWO SWITCHBACKS.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

On eBay last year (June 2012) there was someone selling several (about a dozen) Allen 7306 and 7507 bows that were new, still in their original boxes. He was asking $200 each for the model 7507 (Speedster) and $250 for the model 7306. I thought he would sell out quickly, after a month he hadn't sold a single bow. He even dropped the price a little and still couldn't sell them. Allen Archery the first company to patent and sell the compound bow - you would think 35 plus years later any new Allen bows floating around would be highly collectable and sell for a high price very quickly. On the other hand he had two, new in the box, Jennings Unistar bows that sold very quickly.


----------

